# Shes gonna blow!!??



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

One of my pregnant fish looks like shes gonna blow today. Lots of people have been telling me a week or less on them. And I've been watching. Still there was nothing. But today, Moon's gravid spot looks bigger than ever! And darker!! Her belly looks a little like a square. Also shes nipping at the other preggo female in there with her. (They're in a breeding tank) Will she have her fry today?? Heres a pic of her!


----------



## DigzTheBeatz (Dec 6, 2010)

I wish I knew the answer. I go through this all the time with my platies. I have no idea when they pop. Wish I did. I would love to watch them give birth sometime.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

DigzTheBeatz said:


> I wish I knew the answer. I go through this all the time with my platies. I have no idea when they pop. Wish I did. I would love to watch them give birth sometime.


Aww that sucks! I really want to watch it. I think its so amazing to see. She experiencing ALOT of the symptoms I've seen on other websites. So I think she may be close.


----------



## julem35 (Dec 22, 2010)

She is close!!! Make sure you feed her lots of food so she wont eat her fry!


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Great, thankyou!


----------

